# It's the wolf!



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

I was walking my morning pack in a very remote spot when out of nowhere appeared a wolf.
It came quite close so I let Indi go and say hello. The other dog is a young malamute X that I walk, and as you can hopefully see the wolf dwarfed her and Indi. 
Sorry about the crap photo but it was quite a distance away.
Apparently it's a wolf hybrid, but it had me fooled for a while.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Wow! Was it friendly? The wolf hybrid in our neighborhood is not.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

MIX""


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

I feel a bit foolish for showing this wolf after Rudy's monster wolf pics! 
Miles mom-
It came over and said hi to Indi and Rora politely enough 
I had nine other dogs with me and they stayed close to me though :,maybe they could tell it wasn't an ordinary dog? 
A man appeared a long way off and after a few minutes the wolf ran off towards him. It certainly didn't give off any aggressive signals.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

That's neat! Probably a more responsible owner than the lady down the street from us. Loki is 85% wolf and runs their household.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

a folk lore tale from my neck of the woods, although I was always led to believe it was the last wolf in England, not Cumbria, (Cumbria is a county), I've done a quick calculation from Edwin Waugh's version and the chase must have been nearly 50 miles,,now that's stamina!

http://lastwolf.net/5.html


----------

